# M Cars Coming



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

M FUNF said:


> Did my M5 ED in 2006, did an M3 ED last sept. Frankly if you must get an ED discount to purchase the car you probably really can't afford it.


Need vs want. Do I NEED an ED discount? No. Do I WANT an ED discount? Yes! Frankly what I will pay ED will probably be about the same as what you can get one delivered to your local dealer....just a lot less hassle of negotiating...plus it makes it s WHOLE lot easier to use one of our board sponsor and ED specialists.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

M FUNF said:


> Did my M5 ED in 2006, did an M3 ED last sept. Frankly if you must get an ED discount to purchase the car you probably really can't afford it. .


I don't think this statement is really germane to the the discussion, nor is it relevant to ///M buyers as a group . Who wouldn't find a luxury purchase more enticing if the item is discounted?
And...If you lease (as I do), a BMW-offered-cap-cost-reduction(ala ED discount) lowers lease payments substantially!!!


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

emdreiSMG said:


> I don't think this statement is really germane to the the discussion, nor is it relevant to ///M buyers as a group . Who wouldn't find a luxury purchase more enticing if the item is discounted?
> And...If you lease (as I do), a BMW-offered-cap-cost-reduction(ala ED discount) lowers lease payments substantially!!!


Lease does not work for me as my mileage can attest, my wife has over 85K on her 05 MB and my son has 45K on his 2 yr old E46 M3, and as I stated I have over 63K on the M5. Purchase is not the only cost to owning an ///M car there is the little expense of an oil change every 7500 miles that BMW offsets by paying for the changes at each 15k interval, don't forget it is a special oil, not to mention the brake fluid change each year, the cooling system flush and refill each two years and tires at a regular interval. In my first post I said if the discount is a MUST then maybe an ///M car is not for you. Since you lease you do not have to care about how the car is maintained for the long haul. Yes I too enjoy a discount on special purchases.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Okay, guys. I didn't believe the rumor and speculation and news when I read it earlier, so I had to email ED and ask for myself because the suspense was killing me (as it was for many of you). I just got an email back (I'm not revealing my source).... a bulletin hasn't been released yet, but....

M cars are eligible for the ED discount and don't come out of center allocation. :roundel::thumbup: :jawdrop:

I know I'm all open for orders.. Bruce? Where are you? Valentine's Day is on the way. Will you be *M*ine? :kiss::whip: 

P.S. I'm sure there will be limited quantities as usual like they had before on various models. But hey, get in where you can fit in, right?


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

dang... my car is only 6 months old.


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

Mine too, but it's still very tempting!!!!!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

BMW had to do it sooner or later.......better sooner ! Things like this happen in industries,you pay full price one day and the next day it can be 50% less.Enjoy your car and don't worry ! If you were holding stock in Enron,it could have been much worse !


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Ucla95 said:


> He means with an ED discount.


Would be nice if that was stated somewhere.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

sorry for not being clearer on this.Right now you can buy M cars at a fairly good discount,but through ED even less.It's hard to say exactly how much less,but currently the ED MSRP is 7% less on the base price,we hope to be able to either duplicate it or possibly even a little lower.


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

I know we don't know yet but roughly what sort of discount would M3's get? Can you negotiate on the car and then have the ED discount applied or do you pay MSRP less the discount? I am picking up an M3 sedan in April on ED which I got for $1500 over dealer invoice. I am just curious if the discount would have been a better deal.


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

JohnnyRoaster said:


> I know we don't know yet but roughly what sort of discount would M3's get? Can you negotiate on the car and then have the ED discount applied or do you pay MSRP less the discount? I am picking up an M3 sedan in April on ED which I got for $1500 over dealer invoice. I am just curious if the discount would have been a better deal.


If it is anything like my 335i you would negotiate up from ED invoice which was a hell of a discount!!!!! The question is, can I justify getting an M3 now or just do the Dinan tune....:dunno:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

adrian's bmw said:


> I know I'm all open for orders.. Bruce? Where are you? Valentine's Day is on the way. Will you be *M*ine? :kiss::whip:


LOL! I think you are going to owe me on our bet (I think I have the copy of the PM still).

My problem is the motorhome I can't sell. Until that is gone my hands are tied. If I didn't have it, I probably would have bought an 08 at the end of the year.

If I could commit to one right now I'd pick it up in late July and hit the Nurburgring school in early August. *sigh* I might have to shoot for that for 2010....maybe I can sell the motorhome in the next 18 months.

I'll make it easy for you so I don't have to call....make mine a white coupe, cloth, MDCT, tech package, heated seats....I am thinking about adding the smartphone integration but really don't want the other stuff you have to have for that (I'll have to think about it).


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

JohnnyRoaster said:


> I know we don't know yet but roughly what sort of discount would M3's get? Can you negotiate on the car and then have the ED discount applied or do you pay MSRP less the discount? I am picking up an M3 sedan in April on ED which I got for $1500 over dealer invoice. I am just curious if the discount would have been a better deal.


ED has a different set of MSRP and invoice prices. Go here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=158384&d=1219946353

Note the US MSRP (page 2) for a 328i sedan is $33,400, US invoice (page 1) is $30,730
ED MSRP is $31,060, ED invoice is $28,575.

ED discount is usually around 7%, so with the US MSRP being $57,500 for a coupe (before the 1/1/09 price increase) and invoice being $52,900....the ED MSRP price should be around $53,500 and invoice around $49,250. So, theoretically ED will be $3700 cheaper than what you got....sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but maybe they can apply the new deal with you since you haven't picked it up yet.

So the car I want should be $49,250 plus $2,640 (DCT) plus $2,960 (tech) plus $455 (seats) plus $825 (dest) plus $1,300 (GGT) plus $dealer = <$60,000. You hear that Adrian? (A typical $1500 over US invoice would put the same car at $62500-63000...so ED is basically paying my sales tax).

Now if we could get 0.9% financing! LOL I guessing I could settle for 2.9%.


----------



## horatiub (Aug 25, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> Okay, guys. I didn't believe the rumor and speculation and news when I read it earlier, so I had to email ED and ask for myself because the suspense was killing me (as it was for many of you). I just got an email back (I'm not revealing my source).... a bulletin hasn't been released yet, but....
> 
> M cars are eligible for the ED discount and don't come out of center allocation. :roundel::thumbup: :jawdrop:
> 
> ...


KL was working on this for the past 4 months  I'm glad she pulled it off. She truly loves this program and fights for it.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

horatiub said:


> KL was working on this for the past 4 months  I'm glad she pulled it off. She truly loves this program and fights for it.


Yeah, she deserves some kudos for sure. I believe it will help reinforce the M Brand and bring more M enthusiasts to the fore. I'm just wondering how many M sales BMW left on the table last year by not introducing this from the jump, you know.

I remember that interview you had with her and Beewang mentioning that in your KL interview thread.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

When do you expect the pricing to be announced?


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

What terrific news!:thumbup:
Please keep us posted with all the details (as you guys/gals always do )


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

CliffJumper said:


> When do you expect the pricing to be announced?


It was supposed to be announced yesterday,so now I'll be checking everyday until it happens.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

CliffJumper said:


> When do you expect the pricing to be announced?


:dunno: Not sure yet. I only confirmed that the rumor was true. I haven't seen the pricing update yet, but I'm sure that's coming soon.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Bruce said:


> LOL! I think you are going to owe me on our bet (I think I have the copy of the PM still).
> 
> My problem is the motorhome I can't sell. Until that is gone my hands are tied. If I didn't have it, I probably would have bought an 08 at the end of the year.
> 
> ...


:eeps: Really.. we had a bet? 

Umm, I'll wait... as long as it takes for you to be *M*ine. Just pm me all the pertinent addy, tel, and email, and we'll hold until the motorhome sells.


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> Okay, guys. I didn't believe the rumor and speculation and news when I read it earlier, so I had to email ED and ask for myself because the suspense was killing me (as it was for many of you). I just got an email back (I'm not revealing my source).... a bulletin hasn't been released yet, but....
> 
> M cars are eligible for the ED discount and don't come out of center allocation. :roundel::thumbup: :jawdrop:
> 
> ...


Unbelievable.

Put me down for summer of '11, OK?


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

IrvRobinson said:


> BMW had to do it sooner or later.......better sooner ! Things like this happen in industries,you pay full price one day and the next day it can be 50% less.Enjoy your car and don't worry ! If you were holding stock in Enron,it could have been much worse !


*you pay full price one day and the next day it can be 50% less*
I was on the right side of the iPhone price reduction!

*If you were holding stock in Enron,it could have been much worse*
Enron? Ha! I was way on the wrong side of Washington Mutual!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

beewang said:


> That is a statement only a non-///M owner can make...
> 
> It's an ///M thing... I can't explain it to you... and you will know how it feels once you join the club. memebers only...


I think we are on the same side here... "Like buttah" is a compliment.

-MrB


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

IrvRobinson said:


> BMW had to do it sooner or later.......better sooner ! Things like this happen in industries,you pay full price one day and the next day it can be 50% less.Enjoy your car and don't worry ! If you were holding stock in Enron,it could have been much worse !


Do you think this is a reaction to slower global (and US) auto sales or is it a policy shift to increasing the breadth of the ED program?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> Do you think this is a reaction to slower global (and US) auto sales or is it a policy shift to increasing the breadth of the ED program?


a reaction to slower global (and US) auto sales


----------



## horatiub (Aug 25, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> Yeah, she deserves some kudos for sure. I believe it will help reinforce the M Brand and bring more M enthusiasts to the fore. I'm just wondering how many M sales BMW left on the table last year by not introducing this from the jump, you know.
> 
> I remember that interview you had with her and Beewang mentioning that in your KL interview thread.


It will def bring more M buyers to the table, including myself. Love ED and I love it that I can do an M3 now as well.

Yes, we had the interview, we spoke about this, but I had to keep the details confidential, since there still things in works.

Like I said, I think she's great and my first impression when I spoke with her, was very positive. Being a huge advocate of this program, it certainly helps do your job easier, and of course, yours and other CAs as well.

We should hear pricing very very soon


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

BMW is trying to do whatever it takes within reason to sell more cars......Here's the deal.....The ED discount on M's will be the same as the other cars, 7% off of the base price and full price for the options.They will be offered on a limited basis from the ED department. Pricing should be posted sometime this week.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> Work through your 1200miles doing that and then really get into it at the end of the trip.


That's right Mr. B!

In fact I have my itinerary planned out just so in order to achieve some 1000-1200 miles before hitting the Ring. Only logistical issue is to find a dealer close to the Ring for the mandatory 1200 mi service... (one that will be open and willing by the time I get there).


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

adc said:


> That's right Mr. B!
> 
> In fact I have my itinerary planned out just so in order to achieve some 1000-1200 miles before hitting the Ring. Only logistical issue is to find a dealer close to the Ring for the mandatory 1200 mi service... (one that will be open and willing by the time I get there).


with Nav you'll be able to find a dealer close enough to the Ring,try and give them a few days notice so there won't be any issues about getting you in and out.....


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

adc said:


> That's right Mr. B!
> 
> In fact I have my itinerary planned out just so in order to achieve some 1000-1200 miles before hitting the Ring. Only logistical issue is to find a dealer close to the Ring for the mandatory 1200 mi service... (one that will be open and willing by the time I get there).


Do not forget to take plenty of Euros to the dealership, as you will be paying, and it is not cheap.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

M FUNF said:


> Do not forget to take plenty of Euros to the dealership, as you will be paying, and it is not cheap.


Understood - I estimated around E 300 for labor + materials - hopefully not much more than that... I based it on the customary 1 hr rate for oil change (x 3 places where the oil gets changed).


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

adc said:


> Understood - I estimated around E 300 for labor + materials - hopefully not much more than that... I based it on the customary 1 hr rate for oil change (x 3 places where the oil gets changed).


Just checked my records for the M5 the cost was Euro 435, and if my memory serves me correctly, the cost for the M3 was about the same, I used the same dealer for both cars.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

M FUNF said:


> Just checked my records for the M5 the cost was Euro 435, and if my memory serves me correctly, the cost for the M3 was about the same, I used the same dealer for both cars.


Ouch, well, what can you do... I wonder if there is any way to get BMWAG or BMWNA to pay for it... If and when I get an M3, I guess I'll have to eat up these costs if I want the pleasure of flogging it on the Nurburgring. :dunno:


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

A lot of the cost is for the oil it must be Castrol TWS 10W60 and nothing else, the prices quoted range from $10 per qt. to $20 per qt. depending on who is selling. My dealer gives free top offs for my ///M5 and I carry a qt. in the trunk. The ///M3 has not used any oil between 7500 mile changes.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

adc said:


> ... I wonder if there is any way to get BMWAG or BMWNA to pay for it...


HA!!!!:bustingup:bustingup


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

beewang said:


> HA!!!!:bustingup:bustingup


Beewang said it best:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

beewang said:


> HA!!!!:bustingup:bustingup


Hey, go gentle on me guys... my last M was a 98 M3 which didn't have special service requirements (special oil, etc.). And in today's soft economy, who knows...


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

adc said:


> Hey, go gentle on me guys... my last M was a 98 M3 which didn't have special service requirements (special oil, etc.). And in today's soft economy, who knows...


Ya gotta pay to play:bigpimp:


----------



## figure99 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mac Daddy said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> Put me down for summer of '11, OK?


Me too... I just took redelivery of my 09 335i, if I only waited a few more months! If the new 3 series is expected '12, i would assume the new M would be ~2013 or 14.. too long to wait.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

adc said:


> ... my last *M was a 98 M3* which didn't have special service requirements (special oil, etc.). And in today's soft economy, who knows...


Heh... I think all the ///M Club members would agree that the E36 m3 was a mis-badging mistake Most would agree that it really wasn't an "///M" at all:eeps:

... the bashing con't....


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

beewang said:


> Heh... I think all the ///M Club members would agree that the E46 m3 was a mis-badging mistake Most would agree that it really wasn't an "///M" at all:eeps:
> 
> ... the bashing con't....


Shame on the moderator the 98 M3 was not an E46, the E46 is a real ///M3 the previous model was the joke played on us by our european friends.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

And surely you guys are aware that some people claim that the E34 was the last real M, because it had the evolution of the M1 engine and it was handbuilt by the M division... 

And yeah, way to go forum admin, confusing the E36 with the E46.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

beewang said:


> Heh... I think all the ///M Club members would agree that the E36 m3 was a mis-badging mistake Most would agree that it really wasn't an "///M" at all:eeps:
> 
> ... the bashing con't....


Nice edit B just not fast enough:tsk:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

M FUNF said:


> Nice edit B just not fast enough:tsk:


No SMG keyboard I guess...


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow, this is awesome news! I never thought it would actually happen! :bigpimp:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

So it's official now. It was announced to all BMW centers today. :roundel:

It's effective February 2nd, 2009.

*And here's the tasty part: BMW Individual Colors (for models that are available in Individaul paint like the 6 Series) and Special Paint requests will now be available for ED (albeit, for a considerable expense.) Naturally, your CA has to make a special request for this first through proper channels.*


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

adrian's bmw said:


> So it's official now. It was announced to all BMW centers today. :roundel:
> 
> It's effective February 2nd, 2009.
> 
> *And here's the tasty part: BMW Individual Colors (for models that are available in Individaul paint like the 6 Series) and Special Paint requests will now be available for ED (albeit, for a considerable expense.) Naturally, your CA has to make a special request for this first through proper channels.*


awesome....Not sure I'd want individual paint, but I would SURE like me some alcantara and cloth interior!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Bruce said:


> awesome....Not sure I'd want individual paint, but I would SURE like me some alcantara and cloth interior!


You mean like the one that was in the E46 ZHP's? Yeah, that was a cool interior. Did you ever see the alcantara in the E46 M3 with the M colors in it? What did you think of it?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

adrian's bmw said:


> You mean like the one that was in the E46 ZHP's? Yeah, that was a cool interior. Did you ever see the alcantara in the E46 M3 with the M colors in it? What did you think of it?


I was thinking of the E36 M3, but yeah, like what was available on the ZHPs. Don't recall seeing an E46 M3 with alcantara (or if I did I have forgotten- easy to do when you get up there in age)....got any pics?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Bruce said:


> I was thinking of the E36 M3, but yeah, like what was available on the ZHPs. Don't recall seeing an E46 M3 with alcantara (or if I did I have forgotten- easy to do when you get up there in age)....got any pics?


Sorry, no pics. I wish now that I did take some though.

It wasn't a stock interior. You had to order it as a priority 1 interior and I ordered one for giggles in 06 and we wound up trading that car to a center in California, I think.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Well when I get down to ordering one it will be interesting to see what is available. I was talking to Dan Tackett last summer and he said he tried for years to get an individual order with ED. He said he could get one or the other but not both and never knew why. He found out that due to the variability in production of individual stuff hitting and exact delivery date for ED was a risk BMW wasn't willing to take.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

btw,this was official last week !


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Good call Irv! Saw the memo today.


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> So it's official now. It was announced to all BMW centers today. :roundel:
> 
> It's effective February 2nd, 2009.
> 
> *And here's the tasty part: BMW Individual Colors (for models that are available in Individaul paint like the 6 Series) and Special Paint requests will now be available for ED (albeit, for a considerable expense.) Naturally, your CA has to make a special request for this first through proper channels.*


Just to confirm, is the pricing official now as well? 7% off MSRP and 7% off invoice same as other EDs?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Mac Daddy said:


> Just to confirm, is the pricing official now as well? 7% off MSRP and 7% off invoice same as other EDs?


I didn't see the pricing bulletin, but that's forthcoming. But yes, your assessment is correct.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

IrvRobinson said:


> ...Also,we're expecting them to come out of the ED allocation ( might be limited to 1-2 cars per dealer per month ),but hopefully with no limitations..





IrvRobinson said:


> Here's the deal.....The ED discount on M's will be the same as the other cars, 7% off of the base price and full price for the options.They will be offered on a limited basis from the ED department. Pricing should be posted sometime this week.


Just so I understand correctly, the cars will come out of ED allocation and not the dealer.

And "offered on a limited basis" means what? What you noted eariler "1-2 cars per dealer per month"?
Thanks!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

The "official " pricing was put up last night.....I'll let Jon post it when he can,this applies to any M car.BMW is also honoring this for any ED car in the system as well.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

As far as I know,they will not be coming out of our allocation and could be limited to a small amount per dealer per month,but as of now,the sky's the limit,so keep those orders coming ! Thank you !


----------



## 617arg (Aug 4, 2004)

Are the ///M's going to be offered in ED for the foreseeable future, or is this only for a limited amount of time?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

617arg said:


> Are the ///M's going to be offered in ED for the foreseeable future, or is this only for a limited amount of time?


Since they're being offered, it's a long term strategy, not an short term one, but the limited part comes into play in terms of BMW ED running out of allocations assigned to them if demand outstrips allocations. So I can see the 1-2 per month per center cap coming if this gets crazy and you start seeing the ED calender filling up with M's.

Heck, I can't even imagine what an ED lease would've looked like if we had those 08 programs in play. Oh, wait, they seemed to be discounted like they were ED's (without a flight to Munich), uhh, nevermind.:tsk:


----------

